# Is her head suppose to be like that?



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you mean like a sort of bump on top? ginger has that. so does Ted


----------



## Blossom&Missie (Feb 10, 2009)

It feels really wierd, i don't remember my mum's 2 minatures having that but then being so small probably wasn't so pronounced.
Would you happen to know how tall female standards tend to grow and when they stop growing. i have looked this up but keep getting different answers.

cheers


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

The head has a V-like indentation,widest part being close to the eyes...is that what you mean?
Females are usually anywhere from 20-25 inches at the withers.
They grow till 18-24 month.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well its kind of hard to understand what you mean? 

Each poodle is different just like humans. Poodles do have a breed standard just like any other purebred dog but they way your dog head is depends on how she was bred. If she came from a breeder who follows the breed standard then her head should reflect what the standard states.

BYB breeders usually do not follow a standard and this is where differences of the same breed occur.

This also happens with working varieties of the same breed. These breeders are not breeding for looks usually. They want to breed a great working dog.

ex 

show irish setter










working irish setter










you can clearly see a difference, same breed but different types.

I would not worry about it too much if your pooch is just your be loved pet as long as you love him thats all that matters


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Sammie has a ridge too. Not sure if it's normal, but he doesn't seem to have any problems!


----------

